# P2 + Helios: Habe störende Menüeinträge + Preference-Pages + Toolicons



## papa_q (19. Aug 2010)

Hallo.
Ich möchte meiner Anwendung auch Updatemöglichkeiten verpassen. Funktioniert auch.

Ich habe jetzt die Einträge "Check for Updates" und auch "Install New Software" im Help Menü.
Allerdings habe ich da auch einen Eintrag "Key Assist" und im Filemenu "Convert Line Delimiters To".

Woher diese Menüeinträge ? 

Grüße, papa_q

Eclipse: 3.6 - Helios.

/*19:08.2010 - 21:18 hab den Titel nochmals geändert und dieses Posting etwas gekürzt */


----------



## papa_q (19. Aug 2010)

außer den beiden Menüeinträgen habe ich noch sehr viele Einträge in den Preferences, sowie zusätzliche Icons in der Toolbar, die mich stören.

Ich habe jetzt mal folgendes gemacht: Eclipse RCP Helios und RCP Galileo neu installiert.
Dann habe ich das Beispielprojekt (Mail example + P2) von Eclipse per CVS ausgecheckt.

Dabei ist mir folgendes aufgefallen:
Eclipse Galileo: funktioniert, hier habe ich nur die Einträge "update" und "new software" in den Menüs.
Eclipse Helios: hier habe ich zusätzliche diese vielen Einträge in den Menüs, die Preference Pages und die Icons in der Toolbar.

Bei Galileo war es notwendig in der MANIFEST.MF des Beispiels die minimale Version von org.eclipse.equinox.p2.ui von 2.0.0 auf 1.0.0 runter zu setzen, da bei Galileo P2 nur in einer 1.x.x Version vorliegt.

Bei Helios startet das Beispiel nicht. (und auch meiner anderen Versuche). Es ist dort immer notwendig, mit "add required plug-ins" weitere hinzuzufügen. Ist das vielleicht der Grund ?


----------



## Wildcard (20. Aug 2010)

Bei Plugin basierten Product Definitions arbeitet das 'add required' oft nicht akurat (zu viele Bundles werden hinzugefügt). Besser du machst es händisch ausgehend vom RCP Feature


----------



## papa_q (20. Aug 2010)

Hallo Wildcard,
danke schön - das werd ich versuchen.


----------



## papa_q (1. Nov 2010)

Wollt nur kurz antworten, dass sich das P2 Update mit Eclipse Helios von dem mit Galileo unterscheidet.

Mit Hilfe von Ralf Eberts Tutorial für Helios hat's jetzt funktioniert.
Tutorial: p2 updates for Eclipse RCP applications (for Eclipse 3.6/Helios)


----------

